# The Cuber of the Year!



## rubikmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

The moment has come.Lets decide who was the Cuber of the Year 2011!Please vote on the poll.Here is some info about the cubers:
1.Feliks Zemdegs set the 3x3 world record single with 5.66 seconds(probably the only non-lucky sub-6 solve ever done) and the 3x3 WR average with 7.64 seconds,4x4 WR average with 35.22 seconds,5x5 WR single with 56.22 seconds,5x5 WR average with 59.94 seconds(first official sub-1 minute 5x5 average in history) and he also set the WR 2x2 average with 2.12 seconds.
2.Michał Pleskowicz won the Rubik's cube 2011 World Championship with a 8.65 average,and he also set the 3x3 One-Handed WR single with 9.53 seconds and the 3x3 OH WR average with 13.57 seconds.
3. Mats Valk
4.Yu Nakajima made a great comeback to cubing.
5.Zane Carney set the WR in MultiBLD with 24/25

I know there have been a lot more great cubers in this year,but I think this is enough to choose from.
If you want to you can add some additional information about the cubers in your post.
And,ok,that's it.*LETS VOTE!!!*
Eventhough Michał is now the World Champion my vote goes off to Feliks.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

Needs moar options. Some people *can* compare to Feliks and Michal.


----------



## emolover (Jan 1, 2012)

Anthony Brooks


----------



## asportking (Jan 1, 2012)

First of all, why should we have to pick just between two cubers? Just because they're good at a few specific puzzles doesn't make them Cuber of the Year. Also, I think this would be better off as an addition to the 2011 Forum Awards rather than it's own thread.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Needs moar options. Some people *can* compare to Feliks and Michal.


Ok,please tell me some examples.And in that case I hope moderators will edit the poll.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 1, 2012)

Mats Valk

This is absolutely pointless...


----------



## speed4cubrz (Jan 1, 2012)

Mats Valk


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

Can some of the moderators please add Mats Valk to the poll.Please give me some more suggestions people.We definitely need to add more cubers to this poll.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 1, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Can some of the moderators please add Mats Valk to the poll.Please give me some more suggestions people.We definitely need to add more cubers to this poll.


 
You don't get it...even if you use the maximum 10 poll options, there's still not enough to choose from


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 1, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> The moment has come.Lets decide who was the Cuber of the Year 2011!Please vote on the poll.Here is some info about the cubers:
> 1.Feliks Zemdegs set the 3x3 world record single with 5.66 seconds*(probably the only non-lucky sub-6 solve ever done)* and the 3x3 WR average with 7.64 seconds,4x4 WR average with 35.22 seconds,5x5 WR single with 56.22 seconds,5x5 WR average with 59.94 seconds*(first official sub-1 minute 5x5 average in history)* and he also set the *WR 2x2 average with 2.12 seconds.*
> 2.Michał Pleskowicz won the Rubik's cube 2011 World Championship with a 8.65 average,and he also set the 3x3 One-Handed WR single with 9.53 seconds and the 3x3 OH WR average with 13.57 seconds.
> 
> ...



*Wrong.*

Anyway I vote Michal.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> You don't get it...even if you use the maximum 10 poll options, there's still not enough to choose from



I think 10 top cubers in the poll would be enough options to choose from.But,whatever,everybody will probably vote for Feliks anyway.



ben1996123 said:


> *Wrong.*
> 
> Anyway I vote Michal.



I said first *OFFICIAL*(which means it's done at a competition) sub-1 5x5 average.Which is true.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2012)

A little statistic...


```
+-----------+-----------------------------------+-----------------------------+
| WRsIn2011 | Name                              | Events                      |
+-----------+-----------------------------------+-----------------------------+
|        26 | Feliks Zemdegs                    | 666,555,444,333,444bf,333oh |
|         4 | Kevin Hays                        | 666                         |
|         4 | Micha? Halczuk                    | 777,666                     |
|         4 | Sam Zhixiao Wang (???)            | clock                       |
|         4 | Yohei Oka (? ??)                  | pyram                       |
|         3 | Ernie Pulchny                     | mmagic                      |
|         3 | Oscar Roth Andersen               | pyram                       |
|         3 | Simon Westlund                    | minx                        |
|         3 | Yuxuan Wang (???)                 | magic                       |
|         2 | Anssi Vanhala                     | 333ft                       |
|         2 | Bingliang Li (???)                | sq1                         |
|         2 | Micha? Pleskowicz                 | 333oh                       |
|         2 | Ville SeppΣnen                    | 555bf                       |
|         1 | Chester Lian                      | 333mbf                      |
|         1 | Christian Kaserer                 | 222                         |
|         1 | Dan Cohen                         | 444                         |
|         1 | Daniel Sheppard                   | 444bf                       |
|         1 | Giovanni Contardi                 | 444                         |
|         1 | Javier Tirado Ortiz               | clock                       |
|         1 | Marcell Endrey                    | 333mbf                      |
|         1 | Mats Valk                         | 444                         |
|         1 | Nam Yun-Su                        | 333ft                       |
|         1 | Piotr Tomczyk                     | 333oh                       |
|         1 | Piti Pichedpan (???? ???????????) | 333oh                       |
|         1 | Sebastian Weyer                   | 444                         |
|         1 | Vincent Sheu                      | 222                         |
|         1 | Yuhui Xu (???)                    | 333bf                       |
|         1 | Zane Carney                       | 333mbf                      |
+-----------+-----------------------------------+-----------------------------+

select sum((regionalSingleRecord='WR')+(regionalAverageRecord='WR')) WRsIn2011, personName Name, group_concat(distinct eventId) Events
from results, competitions
where competitions.id=competitionId and year=2011 and (regionalSingleRecord='WR' or regionalAverageRecord='WR')
group by personId
order by 1 desc, 2;
```


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 1, 2012)

If Kevin Hays was there I would vote for him, but Michal is my next pick by far. Sub-10 OH? That just blows my mind.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 1, 2012)

It is only to take a look at this and this.

Faz is the cuber of the year!


----------



## Hovair (Jan 1, 2012)

Yu Nakajima


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2012)

Zane. Just sayin'.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Zane. Just sayin'.


LOL,I was actually thinking about putting him in the poll.  He is really awesome,and his BLD skills are really amazing but there is just so many more great cubers that could've also been added in the poll.I guess this thread could've just been named Feliks vs. Michał .


----------



## Thompson (Jan 1, 2012)

I vote Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์).


----------



## asportking (Jan 1, 2012)

Just so you know, you don't have to have a poll. People could just post their vote as a comment, and then you could go through and count how many votes each cuber has.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Jan 1, 2012)

Big big cubes take skill too. What about Kevin or Michal H?


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2012)

Fazzles and Zane <3


----------



## cubeflip (Jan 1, 2012)

Mats Valk or Michal Pleskowicz


----------



## Thompson (Jan 1, 2012)

Hovair said:


> Yu Nakajima


 
Actually I agree with this. Nakajima made a huge comeback this year!


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 1, 2012)

Jorghi


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jan 1, 2012)

Conny


----------



## Owen (Jan 1, 2012)

Me. I demand to be added to the poll.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 1, 2012)

We are all cubers of the year. We have all broken records, beat milestones, we all deserve to be on this poll. We all deserve to win.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 1, 2012)

Zane.
That brings the tally to 2


----------



## aaronb (Jan 1, 2012)

Zane.
That brings the tally to 3.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jan 1, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> We are all cubers of the year. We have all broken records, beat milestones, we all deserve to be on this poll. We all deserve to win.


 Dude, that was deep.

But on a more serious note Michal.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yu Nakajima for a comeback in cubing.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 2, 2012)

Stefan said:


> A little statistic...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
YAY!!! according to this I'm better than people like: Zane, Mats Valk, Dan Cohen, Michal Pleskowicz and Piti... nahh... 

But holy **** 26 WRs in one year? *jawdropping*


----------



## kyleavery (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow this is crazy!


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Zane.
> That brings the tally to 3.


 
Actually I missed Ranzha's vote, that's 4! (well it's 4 not 4!)
If he was on the poll he'd have more.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 2, 2012)

Tim, I think you're mistaken. Zane is 4!, not 4


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Tim, I think you're mistaken. Zane is 4!, not 4


 
2.66405! give or take.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 2, 2012)

Zane. Yes some records are insane (such as the sub10 OH), but I do believe Zanes winning at worlds and his MBLD WR is something to be noticed.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 2, 2012)

My vote goes to Yu Nakajima. I was really impressed with his comeback and improvement last year.


----------



## Florian (Jan 2, 2012)

I still think Feliks is the cuber of the Year.
4 WorldChampion titles and 26 World Records are impressing.
And on an unofficial Competition in Melbourne he made sub-9 OH single and sub-13 avg.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 2, 2012)

I think we should add Yu Nakajima for his comeback (brings tally to like 5 or something?) and improvements such as setting more asian records.


----------



## Mal (Jan 2, 2012)

I think Zane is the cuber of the Year!


----------



## chris w (Jan 2, 2012)

Brest


----------



## Sillas (Jan 2, 2012)

Although I think that the revelation of 2011 was Mats Valk, Feliks continues being 'the' cuber. Just look the statistics, the awesome records, all this would be unfair to ignore. That's my opinion


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 2, 2012)

This kinda sucks. Should a new poll be created so everyone actually has a chance?

Feliks Zemdegs
Michał Pleskowicz
Yu Nakijima
Mats Valk
Zane Carney
Kevin Hays
Yohei Oka
Oscar Roth Anderson (Odder)
Marcell Endrey
Dan Cohen

Those are my ideas, but there's probably a better way to go..


----------



## iTz Dr Pepper (Jan 2, 2012)

Feliks definitely wins. He was just so nervous at the Finals, thats why he didn't do his best.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 2, 2012)

It's pretty obvious Feliks is going to win. I think we shouldn't just add people that are fast, add people that are good for the community like how helpful they are and stuff. It shouldn't be based mostly on how impressive or how fast they are.


----------



## chris410 (Jan 2, 2012)

I voted for Zane, his multi bld record is very impressive. Of course, everyone on the list are great cubers.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 2, 2012)

OK,guys I hope you're happy now,because the moderators have added Yu Nakajima,Zane Carney and Mats Valk to the poll. Yay!


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2012)

Well now this post means nothing. I voted for Feliks over Michal, but I'd vote for Zane if I could. The others who said Zane had probably voted too.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 2, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Well now this post means nothing. I voted for Feliks over Michal, but I'd vote for Zane if I could. The others who said Zane had probably voted too.


What do you mean you would vote for Zane if you could?Well,you can,he *IS* in the poll.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 2, 2012)

Yu Nakajima for coming back after an extremely long hiatus and managing to improve from where he was before the break.



rubikmaster said:


> What do you mean you would vote for Zane if you could?Well,you can,he *IS* in the poll.



Yes, but you can't change your vote once you have voted.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 2, 2012)

He voted before there was the option


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> What do you mean you would vote for Zane if you could?Well,you can,he *IS* in the poll.


 
"You have already voted on
this poll."



Sillas said:


> Although I think that the revelation of 2011 was Mats Valk, Feliks continues being 'the' cuber. Just look the statistics, the awesome records, all this would be unfair to ignore. That's my opinion


 
Mats has been top 10 long before Feliks.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 2, 2012)

I feel that this tittle is misleading, it should be "The Speedcuber of the Year", anyway I voted for Faz becuse I guess he pioneered for new benchmarks in speedcubing (i.e. sub-1 5x5 average).


----------



## Sillas (Jan 2, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> The moment has come.Lets decide who was the Cuber of the Year 2011!Please vote on the poll.Here is some info about the cubers:
> 1.Feliks Zemdegs set the 3x3 world record single with 5.66 seconds(probably the only non-lucky sub-6 solve ever done) I know there have been a lot more great cubers in this year,*but I think neither of them can compare to Feliks and Michał.*


Mats Valk (sub-6.67 non-lucky  ), Yu Nakajima, Gabriel Dechichi etc...


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 2, 2012)

This is stupid. But of course I vote for feliks


----------



## Yoheicube (Jan 2, 2012)

Yu Nakajima!!!!!


----------



## jla (Jan 2, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> This kinda sucks. Should a new poll be created so everyone actually has a chance?
> 
> Feliks Zemdegs
> Michał Pleskowicz
> ...


 
I think Simon is a better cuber than Yohei


----------



## Florian (Jan 2, 2012)

I think the other Competitor, which we should include in the poll is Simon Westlund, he won Sweden got talent this year.


----------



## Mal (Jan 2, 2012)

I think Zane should be Cuber of the Year. He has helped me heaps with BLD. And he won BLD at WC 2011. And he has Multi Blind WR at 23/25 cubes!


----------



## Mudkip (Jan 4, 2012)

I think that a lot of the cubers on the list are great at a few events, but feliks is the most well rounded, so my vote goes to him.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 4, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> 2.66405! give or take.



Don't be sillly - you can only take the factorial of non-negative integers!


----------



## aronpm (Jan 4, 2012)

DaveyCow said:


> Don't be sillly - you can only take the factorial of non-negative integers!


 
He should lrn2gamma


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 4, 2012)

Seems like there are a lot of people voting for cubers they like, not who actually deserves the vote.


----------



## Adam96 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Michał (plechoss) Pleskowicz*
World Champion 2011
OH WR
5.39 unofficial full step 
He's Polish


----------

